# airport et airtune (config)



## david1030 (12 Juillet 2006)

hello
est-il possible d'utiliser airport express uniquement pour sa fonction airtune (diffiusion de la musique sur une chaine stereo) tout en ayant une connection (internet) wireless autre que celle d'une borne airport ( par exemple un routeur wifi traditionel).

et si oui comment configurer airport express

Merci d'avance


----------



## nikolo (12 Juillet 2006)

config l&#224; en wds via le panneau de reglage de l'adminatration airport.


----------



## david1030 (12 Juillet 2006)

Merci mais lorsque je veux acceder a la configuratin de ma borne j'ai une erreur 4 qui m'enpeche d'y acceder....


----------



## david1030 (12 Juillet 2006)

oui mais lorsque je veux la configurer en wds il me demande l'adresse MAC

moi je suis sur PC et ou puis-je trouver cette adresse


----------



## iLee (14 Juillet 2006)

Hello! oui je me posais la meme question... Le truc c'est que tres peu de routeur Wifi sont compatible avec le WDS! Moi c'est pareil: j'ai un routeur wifi que je ne peu pas remplacer par la borne airport express parce que ce routeur me sert aussi pour avoir la TV.. je voulais juste l'airport express pour la musique! Donc est ce qu'il est possible de rester connecter sur le reseau de ma maison et passer uniquement par l'airport express pour la musique sous iTunes? Je ne sais pas si le reseau utiliser par le Mac est forcement lié a celui utiliser par AirTunes... Si quelqu'un a essayé pourrais nous dire? ca serait cool!   Merci!


----------



## wip (19 Juillet 2006)

C'est possible, je l'ai fais chez mon père avec une Livebox.

Ligne--->Livebox--->Airport Extrem--->Airport Express---> Chaine Hi-fi.

J'ai beaucoup tatonné, mais j'ai fini par y arriver.

La liaison entre l'airport Extrem et la Livebox est Ethernet. L'airport Extrem se connecte sur la Livebox. Cette dernière est déclaré réseau principal.
L'Airport Express est connecté en Wifi à l'Airport Extrem (qui à son tour est déclaré comme réseau principal pour l'Airport Express).

Il n'y a pas de raisons que ca ne marche pas si tu respectes ce principe, même sans la borne Aiport Extrem.

Quand tu configures l'Airport Express, je te conseille de la mettre pas trop loin de la Livebox. Tu la déplacera ensuite 

wip


----------



## iLee (23 Juillet 2006)

hello! Merci pour l'info Wip! mais pour ca il faut encore passer par un routeur extrem d'abord! Il n'y a pas une solution sans?  et toi qui a les deux types de reseaux (livebox et express), tu pourrais me dire si le reseau WiFi utiliser par le mac pour se connecter a internet est dépendant ou pas de la fonction airtunes de l'express? 
Je veux dire par la, si tu es connecté a la livebox par wifi et que tu as l'express (pas relié au reseau comme tu l'as expliqué avant) est ce que tu peux diffuser la musique qd meme? ou est ce qu'il faut que l'express fasse parti du reseau Livebox forcement? C'est pour savoir si je peu lutiliser pour difuser la musique par la sans etre connecter a cette borne (puisque chez moi elle ne serait pas connecter a internet) 

Ma question parait un peu tordu c'est pour ca que je ne trouve pas de réponse sur internet... si vous ne comprenez pas ce que je cherche a faire faites moi signe!


----------



## wip (24 Juillet 2006)

iLee a dit:
			
		

> hello! Merci pour l'info Wip! mais pour ca il faut encore passer par un routeur extrem d'abord! Il n'y a pas une solution sans? et toi qui a les deux types de reseaux (livebox et express), tu pourrais me dire si le reseau WiFi utiliser par le mac pour se connecter a internet est dépendant ou pas de la fonction airtunes de l'express?
> Je veux dire par la, si tu es connecté a la livebox par wifi et que tu as l'express (pas relié au reseau comme tu l'as expliqué avant) est ce que tu peux diffuser la musique qd meme? ou est ce qu'il faut que l'express fasse parti du reseau Livebox forcement? C'est pour savoir si je peu lutiliser pour difuser la musique par la sans etre connecter a cette borne (puisque chez moi elle ne serait pas connecter a internet)
> 
> Ma question parait un peu tordu c'est pour ca que je ne trouve pas de réponse sur internet... si vous ne comprenez pas ce que je cherche a faire faites moi signe!


Je suis pas sur d'avoir tout compris  .

Ce que je peux te dire, c'est que tu peux faire marcher la borne express indépendament du réseau Livebox. Cependant, le problème est que tu devras choisir entre diffuser de la musique avec l'express, ou surfer. En effet, il te faudra passer d'un réseau à l'autre en fonction de ce que tu veux faire.
Mais je pense que tu peux rajouter ton express au réseau LiveBox ce qui sera beaucoup plus pratique.


----------



## iLee (24 Juillet 2006)

Ah ok! c'est bien ce que je voulais savoir! pas moyen de rester sur internet par la livebox et diffuser la musique par l'express.. dommage! Sinon ton idée me parait interessante mais ma borne (je suis chez belgacom et j'ai un routeur wifi philips avec belgacom TV) ne se trouve pas au mem etage que l'express! donc je ne peux pas la relier par cable ethernet, et pour l'instant je n'ai pas les moyens de m'acheter une borne airport extrem pour la relié par wifi! Je vais voir si je trouve une autre solution! 

Sinon j'ai vu qu'apple va devoir retirer sa borne extrem parce qu'elle ne correspond pas a certaines conditions! Qui sait? peut etre une nouvelle borne qui permet de diffuser de la video dans les tuyaux de cupertino!  

Merci a toi Wip!


----------



## wip (24 Juillet 2006)

Tu dis que tu as un routeur Wifi Philipps... pourquoi ne connectes tu pas ta borne Express à son réseau Wi-Fi ??


----------



## iLee (25 Juillet 2006)

Parce que pour faire ca il faut que le routeur soit compatible WDS si j'ai bien compris..sans cette options il n'est pas possible d'etendre le reseau! Enfin si je me trompe et qu'il y a quand meme moyen de le faire je serais ravi! Si tu connait la demarche a faire je suis preneur! ou si qq un dautre a une idée de comment faire...


----------



## mcfly (25 Juillet 2006)

salut ,
si je comprend bien tu veux utiliser internet et pouvoir utiliser la fonction airtunes de ta borne en meme temps???
si c'est ca il suffit de brancher ton routeur a ta borne expresse par ethernet ; tu configures ta borne expresse comme principale et tu auras internet et airtunes . seul probleme ta borne sera pret de ton routeur et donc ta chaine aussi a moins d utiliser un cable jack tres long.
par contre si tu veux utiliser ta borne seul dans une autre piece que celle de ton routeur et pouvoir jouer sur les deux reseaux simultanement alors la faut utiliser le wds. sinon un coup tu surferas et lorsque tu auras fini, faudras changer de reseau pour pouvoir utiliser airtunes ..... un peu chiant quand meme.
La premiere option et pas mal . a toi de voir 
salut


----------



## iLee (26 Juillet 2006)

Hello McFly! oui tu as compris ce que je voulais faire! mais voila le probleme comme tu le dis si bien c'est que les deux bornes ne seraient pas au meme étage! 
Car le routeur est branché a ma tv et l'express serait branchée a ma chaine HiFi!
Snif.. et sinon il n'y a pas une bidouille qui permettrait de faire marcher le WDS sur le routeur? Sans que ce soit trop onéreux bien sur


----------



## wip (26 Juillet 2006)

Coucou 

Bon, je crois qu'il y a un malentendu... le WDS, c'est pour étendre le réseau, ok. Mais rien n'empêche une borne Express de Recevoir le réseau du routeur Philipps par Wi-fi (sans pour autant l'étendre  ). A ce moment là, la borne Express servira juste de récepteur, et envera la musique vers la chaine 

Bref, ca devrai marcher sans soucis je crois. C'est ce que j'avais chez moi avant, avec un routeur Netgear et une borne Express relié à ma chaine .

Par contre, avec ce système, la borne Express n'étant pas le réseau. Donc n'émets rien en Wi-fi.

@+


----------



## iLee (27 Juillet 2006)

Mais a ce moment la on reste dans un cercle vicieux!  parce que pour difuser de la musique il faut brancher le mac a l'express par cable et donc il n'y a plus d'interet a la chose! le but c'est de pourvoir utiliser mon macbook sur le lit sans avoir a le brancher a ma chaine hifi qui se trouve de lautre coter de la piece!:hein:  
honnetemnt je pense que ce que je veux faire n'est pas realisable... du moin pour linstant! J'ai un copain qui a une express chez lui.. je vais essayer de faire des tests qd je rentre de vacances avec lui et je vous dirais si une solution existe! 

Merci a vous pour votre aide!


----------



## wip (27 Juillet 2006)

iLee a dit:
			
		

> Mais a ce moment la on reste dans un cercle vicieux!  parce que pour difuser de la musique il faut brancher le mac a l'express par cable et donc il n'y a plus d'interet a la chose! le but c'est de pourvoir utiliser mon macbook sur le lit sans avoir a le brancher a ma chaine hifi qui se trouve de lautre coter de la piece!:hein:
> honnetemnt je pense que ce que je veux faire n'est pas realisable... du moin pour linstant! J'ai un copain qui a une express chez lui.. je vais essayer de faire des tests qd je rentre de vacances avec lui et je vous dirais si une solution existe!
> 
> Merci a vous pour votre aide!


Grrrr, on va finir pas y arriver j'espère...

Ton Mac, dans ton lit, avec la musique sur le Disque dur. Tu es connecté à ton routeur Philipps par Wi-fi. Pas de cable. Ta Borne express, dans l'autre pièce, est branché sur une prise de courant et aussi à ta chaine. Cette borne communique par Wi-fi avec le routeur Philipps. C'est tout, ça marche, tu peux envoyer ta musique à ta chaine par les airs grâce à iTunes... Ok ????  

Si si, c'est réalisable, je te le promet...


----------



## mcfly (28 Juillet 2006)

j'ai essay&#233; hier de faire ce que dis wip . c'est realisable mais qu'a moiti&#233;... je m'explique:
je tourne sur une live box avec une borne connect&#233; sur celle ci par ethernet. dans ce cas aucun souci tu te connectes sur le reseau de la borne en wi fi et de l'ordi tu utilises internet et airtunes sans probleme.
maintenant ilee a ca borne dans une autre piece donc tu peux jouer en wifi sur deux reseaux celui du routeur et celui de la borne expresse pour utiliser soit internet soit airtunes.( le probleme c'est qu ils ne sont pas en simultan&#233;s )
j' ai donc essay&#233; de traficoter mes reglages en mettant ma borne comme ilee dans une autre piece et en la reglant sur se joindre au reseau du routeur (pour moi la live box). la borne se melange bien au reseau deja present et l' on peut utilser internet mais je n'ai pas reussi a faire marcher l'airtunes. 
je suppose donc que pour que lairtunes marche il faut que le reseau utiliser soit celui de la borne, et dans ce cas le seul moyen de choper internet ces de brancher la borne sur le modem ( la live box) par ethernet.
en tout cas en wifi je nai pas reussi a faire marcher les deux en meme temps sur le meme reseau ....... je continue les recherches. si quelq'un maitrise mieux le sujet son aide et la bienvenue


----------



## iLee (28 Juillet 2006)

Oui c'est bien ce que je pensais! le reseau wifi sur laquel le mac est connecté est dépendant visiblemnt du reseau utiliser par itunes pour diffuser de la musique.. ce qui fait qu'il n'est pas possible d'utiliser le routeur phillips dans une piece pour aller sur internet et dans une autre piece diffuser de la musique a partir de l'ecpress! A moins que celle ci soit relié par cable ethernet a la premiere (impossible dans mon cas) 
Voila un casse tete fort interessant!   je commence a le trouver de plus en plus drole! 
Une personne expérimentée dans ce domaine pourrait venir a notre resousse!?


----------



## wip (28 Juillet 2006)

mcfly a dit:
			
		

> j' ai donc essay&#233; de traficoter mes reglages en mettant ma borne comme ilee dans une autre piece et en la reglant sur se joindre au reseau du routeur (pour moi la live box). la borne se melange bien au reseau deja present et l' on peut utilser internet mais je n'ai pas reussi a faire marcher l'airtunes.



En tout cas, je l'ai fait avec un routeur Netgear sans probl&#232;me. Et m&#234;me avec un livebox il me semble. A partir du moment ou la borne express est connect&#233; en Wi-fi au r&#233;seau du routeur Wi-fi, Airtunes doit fonctionner.
Avez vous essay&#233; de red&#233;marrer votre Mac apr&#232;s la configuration des bornes/routeur ?

@+


----------



## iLee (30 Juillet 2006)

Pour l'instant je n'ai pas pu tester n'ayant pas le materiel necessaire...Et pour la fonction USB de l'express? c'est pareil que l'airtune? une imprimante branchée serait aussi detectée dans cette configuration? Si c'est le cas c'est le pied...


----------



## wip (1 Août 2006)

iLee a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'instant je n'ai pas pu tester n'ayant pas le materiel necessaire...Et pour la fonction USB de l'express? c'est pareil que l'airtune? une imprimante branchée serait aussi detectée dans cette configuration? Si c'est le cas c'est le pied...


Ah oui, pas de souci, je l'ai fais aussi


----------



## mcfly (4 Août 2006)

non pas essayer de redemarrer le mac. en effet ca peut avoir son importance je te tiens au courant..


----------



## zebulon35 (5 Août 2006)

bonjour voir aussi 

airport et la livebox:  http://www.valhalla-fr.eu/index.php/2005/01/05/dairport-et-de-la-livebox/

voir le paragraphe : Partager le réseau entre la Livebox et la borne Airport


----------



## iLee (23 Août 2006)

Interessant l'explication de GF...Et a votre avis, ce qui a été réalisé avec la LiveBox, peut aussi etre réalisé avec un autre routeur? (Routeur Philips) 
Ca y est j'ai commandé mon MacBook hier sur le site de la Fnac! il y avait une promotion interessante! Je vais bientot pouvoir faire des tests!


----------



## r e m y (23 Août 2006)

david1030 a dit:
			
		

> oui mais lorsque je veux la configurer en wds il me demande l'adresse MAC
> 
> moi je suis sur PC et ou puis-je trouver cette adresse


Adrese MAC n'a rien à voir avec Macintosh...

extrait de Wikipedia:
En réseau informatique une *adresse MAC* (_Media Access Control address_) est un identifiant physique stocké dans une carte réseau ou une interface réseau similaire et utilisé pour attribuer mondialement une adresse unique au niveau de la couche de liaison (couche 2 du modèle OSI). C'est la partie inférieure de celle-ci (sous-couche d'accès au média  _Media access control_) qui s'occupe d'insérer et de traiter ces adresses au sein des trames transmises.


----------

